# Generador de Números Aleatorios



## snusnuh (May 10, 2007)

Por favor necesito hacer un generador de números aleatorios con compuertas. He investigado que puede hacerse con flip-flops y registros de desplazamiento, pero aún no logro hacerlo, por favor si alguien puede ayudarme le agradecería


----------



## Perromuerto (May 10, 2007)

Mira esto
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linear_feedback_shift_register
necesitas solo de registros de desplazamiento y compuertas.
De paso, son la base de los sistemas spread-spectrum de secuencia
directa como las redes wifi.

Saludos


----------



## snusnuh (May 10, 2007)

He visto la página pero no me queda claro aún una cosa y es que cuando se conecte el circuito me parece que comenzará a desplazar solo ceros, y veo yo que de alguna manera hay que darle un uno en la entrada por un momento para que empiece a desplazarlo y comience la secuencia de números aleatorios, estoy en lo correcto?


----------



## Perromuerto (May 10, 2007)

Todos los enlaces indican claramente que debe haber una semilla inicial 
diferente de cero, no importa cual. Lo que debes hacer es usar un
registro de desplazamiento como el 74194 (74LS194, 74HCT194, etc)
que tenga carga paralela. En el arranque, se carga un patron precableado
en paralelo, o sea que pones unas entradas a fuente y otras a tierra. 
A continuacion el sistema empieza a correr. Para lograr eso, puedes
usar una especie de reset que activa la carga paralela al ser encendido el 
circuito. Adjunto un diagrama. El oscilador de cristal es solamente indicativo.
Haz uno por tu cuenta o usa un 555. La compuerta es indicativa tambien
puedes hacer la compuerta XNOR con un 7402 y los inversores restantes.
Esta cableado para una secuencia de largo 7 bit, por que solo hay que 
hacer el XNOR de 2 bit. Para 8 bit requiere el XNOR de 4 bit.

Saludos


----------



## snusnuh (May 11, 2007)

ok muchas gracias, ya lo he hecho con un 74ls164, un 74ls86 y un pequeño pulsador para dar una señal y que comience la generación de los números y ha salido bien, gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## mijac27 (Sep 12, 2012)

alguien me podria explicar la diferencia entre el CI 74LS194 y el 74HC194 y 74HTC194??


----------



## electroandres (Sep 12, 2012)

Diferencias en sus caracteristicas o tecnologia de fabricacion. Pero para lo que lo usas, son iguales


----------

